# Perry's Hi-Tech open tournament ~ Lanier



## fishrman17 (Jan 22, 2013)

This will be an open tournament for anyone to attend. We encourage all members to be present if possible. We would also like extend the welcome for anyone to fish and meet the guys of PHT trail. We will have a club meeting to follow and food prepared after the tournament free of charge. This tournament will be $50 per boat and of that, $5 going to big fish for the tournament. It will be 80% payback, 20% to help cover food and permit cost. One place paid for every 5 boats up to 6 places. Blast off with be at SAFE LIGHT. 

The goal of having this tournament is to build our club reputation and hopefully get the interest of future members.


----------



## fishrman17 (Jan 22, 2013)

laurel park boat ramp


----------



## fishrman17 (Jan 22, 2013)

february 16
if you have any questions feel free to ask


----------



## cblaloc1 (Feb 4, 2013)

do you have any open seats for a co-angler? if so give me a shout!


----------



## cblaloc1 (Feb 4, 2013)

How often does your club fish? Is all tournaments on Lanier? If you do have a boater in need of a co-angler could you help me get in touch with them?


----------



## fishrman17 (Feb 4, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=736698
Our schedule is posted on that link for the club. I'll check with the guys and see if anyone needs a partner an let you know as soon as I can


----------



## cblaloc1 (Feb 5, 2013)

ok, thanks!


----------



## Jason Sayers (Feb 10, 2013)

I would like to fish how many boats are yall expecting?


----------



## fishrman17 (Feb 10, 2013)

We're expecting a really good turnout from what were hearing


----------



## EugeneT (Feb 12, 2013)

me add deepwe,,r will be there.


----------



## Wt00612 (Feb 13, 2013)

Should we just show up early to register and figure out boat number?


----------



## fishrman17 (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes please show up early, boat number will be determined by order of sign up. We will have a table set up for registration


----------



## Wt00612 (Feb 13, 2013)

fishrman17 said:


> Yes please show up early, boat number will be determined by order of sign up. We will have a table set up for registration



Okay awesome thank you! See you there


----------



## fishrman17 (Feb 13, 2013)

No problem. Looking forward to seeing and meeting everyon


----------



## cblaloc1 (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm still looking for a boater for this tourney if anyone has an empty seat. willing to split cost. give me a shout!!!


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Feb 14, 2013)

Putting in too far up the lake for me


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Feb 14, 2013)

Planning on being there.


----------



## fishrman17 (Feb 15, 2013)

We are still on for tomorrow. We will begin sign ups at around 5:00am, see y'all in the morning


----------

